# kona paddy wagon



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone bought one of these and if so can you give me a review? I want this bike as a commuter for wet west coast weather


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I have one. I've posted about it here a couple of times. If you do a search, the posts will probably show up.

I like it a lot. I use it for commuting primarily but it also gets ridden on longer weekend rides (sharing duty with my cyclocross bike). 

It's well-built and has a smooth ride. I'm running mine stock except for some kool-stop brake pads and 32mm panaracer urban max tires. I had SKS fenders on it for a while and they worked fine on rainy rides (although I had 28mm tires on it then).

I got it on ebay for very cheap (about 50% retail and barely ridden by first owner) and have been very happy with it.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I just ordered one. Looked at one bigger than would fit me at Colonel's in Fort Worth and could not resist. It is exactly what I have been looking for. I'll post my impressions when I get it. The paint is cool, the teal color is beautiful. The classic lines just cry out for a Brooks saddle. It will be a couple of weeks. One question: how is the 42/16 gearing? Has anyone gone to a lower fixed gear?


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Saw a girl..
SS cross racer on a paddy wagon last winter, running a FW she was able to fit 30-32c ritchey speedmax cross tires, not a lot of clearance though, she was definatly running lower then 42/16 but with a FW. I personally like running a 39/16 when running my crosscheck on the road, but have thoughts of upping the cog to a 15t, for more potential speed. My approx. average speed on fairly flat ground is 18-21mph


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm happily running 44/16 on my Steelwool (bought that over the identically priced Paddy Wagon, simply because of the more relaxed geometry).


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

RoyIII said:


> One question: how is the 42/16 gearing? Has anyone gone to a lower fixed gear?


I think the gearing is perfect for my local terrain. I live in an area of rolling hills with some longer climbs (river valleys and the last remnants of the Appalachian foothills) and the gearing is just right - not so low that I can't go downhill fast and not so high that I have to walk hills. 

I ride fixed 100% of the time so I can't comment on the stock freewheel gearing.

I think the gearing really depends on your terrain and fitness level.


----------

